# What NOT To Do



## plp (Jan 13, 2013)

It was one of those days Saturday at the range. Two new shooters, came straight from the store with their new toys, no hearing protection, no eye protection, no targets. 

They were elderly (in that they are older than me) and had little or no experience with weapons, which became apparent quite quickly. He had a new Circuit Judge and 25 rounds of high dollar .45 self defense ammo, and had gotten his wife a snubby Rossi .357 revolver on the recommendation of the guy at the sales counter, hollow point +P rounds that would've been a challenge with that revolver for even an experienced shooter.

When she sat down to shoot, she was trembling to the point she could not hold the pistol still to acquire the target. It was at this point I noticed everybody else had moved off the line and were behind vehicles. Being Mr. Know It All with my premier one year of regular shooting experience, I couldn't resist the opportunity to step up as proxy Range Marshall. All's well that ends well, she loved shooting my Buckmark (with a single round in the magazine at a time) and they are returning the Rossi unshot. I wish I had brought my 10-22 that day, would have made a fan for life for certain. 

He did quite well with the Circuit Judge, probably due to the fact he had done basic training 40 years ago and the million dollar education never goes away. 

Please, please, please, people, educate yourselves before that first trip to the range. This could've ended badly all around, at best she would've never picked up that revolver with any degree of confidence again, at worst someone could've been seriously injured.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

plp said:


> It was one of those days Saturday at the range. Two new shooters, came straight from the store with their new toys, no hearing protection, no eye protection, no targets.
> 
> They were elderly (in that they are older than me) and had little or no experience with weapons, which became apparent quite quickly. He had a new Circuit Judge and 25 rounds of high dollar .45 self defense ammo, and had gotten his wife a snubby Rossi .357 revolver on the recommendation of the guy at the sales counter, hollow point +P rounds that would've been a challenge with that revolver for even an experienced shooter.
> 
> ...


Funny but so true, people are buying guns just because of the current hysteria of gun control.thanks


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have seen a lot at ranges over the past 45 years and no one is immune from slipping up. The worse ones tend to be newbies (sorry to you folks who fit this mold but facts are facts) and believe it or not, really experienced people who tend to be either a bit full of themselves or so cavalier that they screw up the most basic tenets of firearms handling.

About 6-7 years ago, I was at a outdoor range at which I am a member, early one Saturday morning. There were only three of us there; myself and two range masters, the younger one being someone I had never seen there before. As is rather common at that facility, when there aren't many members shooting and there are two range masters, they (the range masters) will sometimes take turns shooting their own firearms while the other one watches over things. Such was the case that morning and it was the younger one who was two lanes to my right with a lever action rifle in .35 Remington.

This guy was a little cocky and not the best range master I have encountered but I figured with the both of them and only me present, we were fine. Then while the range was hot and I was shooting one of my handguns free hand and standing, I happened to catch something in my peripheral vision to my right. I turned and there was this young range master, seated at his table, examining the breach of his rifle with the muzzles pointed at my head !!

I yelled at him which caught him by surprise and caused the other range master to see what happened. He saw this guy with his rifle pointed at me and also spoke strongly at the obviously inept range master who then realized his error. I have never since seen this young range master back on that range and thank God for that. I couldn't help but wonder how in the hell he ever managed to get certification.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SouthernBoy said:


> I have seen a lot at ranges over the past 45 years and no one is immune from slipping up. The worse ones tend to be newbies (sorry to you folks who fit this mold but facts are facts) and believe it or not, really experienced people who tend to be either a bit full of themselves or so cavalier that they screw up the most basic tenets of firearms handling.
> 
> About 6-7 years ago, I was at a outdoor range at which I am a member, early one Saturday morning. There were only three of us there; myself and two range masters, the younger one being someone I had never seen there before. As is rather common at that facility, when there aren't many members shooting and there are two range masters, they (the range masters) will sometimes take turns shooting their own firearms while the other one watches over things. Such was the case that morning and it was the younger one who was two lanes to my right with a lever action rifle in .35 Remington.
> 
> ...


Good for you ,to yell and set him straight.
I personally avoid shooting at gun ranges that are open to the public.
I will only shoot at a friends private range or just a place out in the woods.
I like to have some degree of control where I'm shooting. Not a group of strangers . I'm not gonna eat somebody's negligent discharge.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Good for you ,to yell and set him straight.
> I personally avoid shooting at gun ranges that are open to the public.
> I will only shoot at a friends private range or just a place out in the woods.
> I like to have some degree of control where I'm shooting. Not a group of strangers . I'm not gonna eat somebody's negligent discharge.


I couldn't have said it better myself.

When I go shooting, for me, it's a private matter, not to be shared with a group of strangers.


----------



## blake38 (Apr 18, 2013)

plp

That was real decent of you. My favorite "what not to do" use case are the people who buy guns and never take them to the range. I've met a few like this. They seem to think a gun is like a fire extinguisher -- a good idea to have around the house "just in case," and if they ever need to use it....well how hard can it be? (It looks easy on TV.)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've never had to return a new / unfired firearm to a dealer. 

I was under the impression, that once you bought it, it was yours......period!

Anyone have any experience returning a new firearm to a gun dealer or a Walmart type seller?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

blake38 said:


> plp
> 
> That was real decent of you. My favorite "what not to do" use case are the people who buy guns and never take them to the range. I've met a few like this. They seem to think a gun is like a fire extinguisher -- a good idea to have around the house "just in case," and if they ever need to use it....well how hard can it be? (It looks easy on TV.)


You just described my Dad, lol.

He bought a gun over 5 years ago and I finally got him out on the range 2 months ago. I had no idea how intimidated he was by going to a range... now I just need yo get him out again. He bought it in case society collapsed and people started looting... he lived in Detroit during the riots.


----------



## plp (Jan 13, 2013)

Both my wife and I love to shoot, love meeting all the folks who go to the public range we use and have learned a ton from the experienced shooters that frequent it. I need to take pictures, was an Eagle Scout project done very, very well that we have benefited from immensely. Several of my wife's friends have gone with us as beginners and will go twice a month or more, kind of a big hen party with lots of noise. The 4 rules are observed religiously by every one of them, have found women not only to be better at taking instruction but also for the most part excellent shots. 'Shoot Like A Girl' T-shirts (and one quite noteworthy halter top only worn once due to flying brass) are in abundance.

This is fun time, and it bothers me whenever I see someone obviously not enjoying it due to fear and ignorance. This is one of those situations where ignorance is not bliss, but rather potentially lethal. I've had grown men with the same lack of experience show up out there, usually carrying either brand new Kel Tecs or Glocks who told me in short order to bugger off when I offered to help. At that point we pack up and leave, not worth the risk.


----------

